

How the Nazi telegram that helped drive Hitler to suicide was nearly forgotten - ForFreedom
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2015/07/10/how-the-nazi-telegram-that-helped-drive-hitler-to-suicide-was-nearly-forgotten-in-a-s-c-safe/

======
jvdh
You may want to edit the title, there's a few words missing: "was nearly
forgotten"

~~~
ForFreedom
Thought I did that.. Done..

